# Rokar F1



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Yesterday, I found a Rokar F1 on the card. The price wasn;t too bad...$15.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Those Rokar Indys always seem to go beyond my price point . . . nice grab at $15!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a good looking car, especially with the Pennzoil logo's...RM


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Very nice find...

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Now my question is why do those go beyond $15? I have 2 of them that someone called dibs on for my list of cars but the guy never followed through. I'm about to put them back up here on HT in the next few days in swap & sell. One of them has the back wing busted off but the other one is still in good shape.

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Xence
Life like made several Indy cars under the Rokar name in the US, these cars will bring between $15 - $20 Per car. In the same time frame they also released four indy cars over seas that carried the same color scheme but had more sponsor names and decals. These cars didnt have the rokar name on them. These cars can bring any where from $40 - $60 each, it might even be more now. Life like also made some set cars I believe from Aussie that are very rare and can bring from $80 to an easy $100. 
I hope this helps:wave:


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually yeah that's great info. Thanks for the help.

Cheers,
Xence



docsho said:


> Xence
> Life like made several Indy cars under the Rokar name in the US, these cars will bring between $15 - $20 Per car. In the same time frame they also released four indy cars over seas that carried the same color scheme but had more sponsor names and decals. These cars didnt have the rokar name on them. These cars can bring any where from $40 - $60 each, it might even be more now. Life like also made some set cars I believe from Aussie that are very rare and can bring from $80 to an easy $100.
> I hope this helps:wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

docsho said:


> Xence
> Life like made several Indy cars under the Rokar name in the US, these cars will bring between $15 - $20 Per car. In the same time frame they also released four indy cars over seas that carried the same color scheme but had more sponsor names and decals. These cars didnt have the rokar name on them. These cars can bring any where from $40 - $60 each, it might even be more now. Life like also made some set cars I believe from Aussie that are very rare and can bring from $80 to an easy $100.
> I hope this helps:wave:


I don't think Lifelike released the Rokar cars, I think these were released prior to Lifelike purchasing Rokar. As far as I know, Lifelike only released one F1/Indy car within the US and that was in the Victory Lane and Fast Tracker packaging. My assumption is that the Victory Lane cars were the initial Lifelike offerings before they started packaging the Fast Trackers.

There were six Victory Lane cars, all of which were molds used by Rokar. The difference is that the Victory Lane cars do not have any of the Rokar deco. Two (Olds #94 and Thunderbird #7) were never released under the Fast Tracker packaging, while the other four can be found as Fast Trackers.

The Indy cars released in Germany (all these Indy cars used the same body mold) were in Lifelike Pro Performance packaging. Some of these can fetch $100 each. I'm not as familiar with the Australian releases, but they will also command a high price if found new.

I would put the cost of a packaged US Lifelike Indy car at around $25. The "common" packaged Rokar Indy are also at least $25 while the harder to find Indy cars, such as the two X chassis cars (which use a different body mold and are also found in a set) will sell for at least $50. If you get ANY packaged Rokar for $15, you got a great deal. The Indy cars used a different chassis than the standard Rokar/Lifelike M chassis, so you can't interchange these chassis with a standard M or T chassis.

Joe


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think FAST F-1 Bodies also used the same Rokar molds too. Their bodies fit perfectly on a Life Like chassis


----------



## Wahoo (Jan 15, 2007)

*Another voice heard . . .*

For what it's worth, Rokar was a completely separate company created by Jim Russell. One of the investors was an owner of Life Like, then just in trains, but there was a serious disagreement regarding product that led Jim to sell the company to Life Like. Don't know if any Rokar branded product was produced by LL after the sale but they did convert over to the LL brand very quickly and continued to use the M chassis until just the past few years.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool stuff. The M-chassis is so much better than what they are using now.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I would like to see Walthers/Life-Like brand label the RaceMasters Mega G chassis with a special adapter clip and leave the T-chassis to its rightful place in slot car history. 

_We'll put the band back together, do a few gigs, we get some bread. Bang!_


----------



## Danocrashes (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey guys im new to hobby talks im looking for a indy car that has the marlboro emblems on it thank you for any help you might be able to give me


----------

